# Top IVF Clinics In USA By Live Birth Rate, Age, State



## Indigo77

I found this helpful as I am starting to look into assisted conception and gathering information....I thought others might find this useful....

https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/United-States/women-38-40/data.html

You may search by age and state.....

There is also an IVF costs calculator......

https://ivfcostcalculator.com/

If any of you USA ladies find anything useful, please feel free to share it here....if it's related to...

Assisted conception
Medical Insurance
Costs
Stats
Etc....


----------



## crystal443

I cannot get over the price differences depending on what country your in, its crazy


----------



## Indigo77

Consider yourself lucky...It's all about the $$$ in the USA...

I kept hearing about US ladies going to India....now I know why....

https://www.ivfcost.net/ivf-cost/a-comparison-of-the-ivf-cost-worldwide


----------



## crystal443

Yep..your right there:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

I find it interesting that with women 41-42, the Oregon clinic is #1 in birth rates.. And yes wow look at how cheap the costs are for treatment in other countries!! Even canada is half what it costs in the US! 

I know the doctors in the US will tout their success rates, but honestly at 1500 a pop if it doesnt work you can do 10 more for the same price as one in the US!


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I cannot get over the price differences depending on what country your in, its crazy

I would have jumped on it much sooner if we had a plan like you are getting. I have been quoted from $20-$30k, lol. When I made the comment about deciding between IVF and DD's college education, the price is why. :wacko:


----------



## onmymind17

Does anybody know if you can just go to Canada and have a cycle done, how does it work, do you have to stay there for the whole time your being treated? So if it takes two weeks, you stay there for two weeks, or do you go back and forth?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just shoot me...my clinic, using the calculator, says I have a 70% chance of needing more than one round and the estimated cost was $23k, per round. $7k less than the clinic actually quoted me, but damn. 

It estimated that I would need $70k worth of IVF at this place. OMFG.


----------



## Rashaa

Here in Quebec, the goverment covers 3 cycles of IVF, and all of the testing and meds fall under the provencial medical plan....[in the event a person's extended health coverage from work does not cover it].

I am shocked by the prices though :(.


----------



## Jennjenn

I read an article about a woman who went to South Africa from the states...she needed to stay there minimum of 4 weeks to go through all the testing, monitoring, etc. Once she had her IVF, if it didn't take she was planning to stay for another 4 weeks to try with remaining frozen embryoes, if she had any.


----------



## readyformore

I didn't read the article, but I honestly don't trust any IVF success statistics.

The most successful places are very picky about the patients that they will treat. Meaning that they may refuse to treat someone because of their age, health history, etc, because if it doesn't result in a pregnancy, it will ruin the statistics.

Of course, not all facilities are like that. But, how else can you explain such a large range of success rates (I looked into this some time ago. Rates varied considerably). Those places that are boosting large success rates are from women in their 20s with male factor, for example. It's not a place with a high percentage of women that are AMA with endo, PCOS, etc.

Do they give live birth rates or only pregnancy rates? Remember, there is a big difference. You want to look for live birth rates.


----------



## Indigo77

Ready......look at the website.....Yes, they look at live birth rates, and break down the statistics by age....

DMom....We can go to the UK or India.....

Can u get away from your business for that long?


----------



## Indigo77

onmymind17 said:


> Does anybody know if you can just go to Canada and have a cycle done, how does it work, do you have to stay there for the whole time your being treated? So if it takes two weeks, you stay there for two weeks, or do you go back and forth?


I have looked at a clinic in India....and they require 2 weeks....someone else thought it was the same in the UK....

I don't think we would do this for more than 1 cycle....and we would do it with ICSI....Success rates are higher with ICSI, even when there is no male factor infertility involved...

What I don't understand is the 'unexplained' infertility....I don't understand the diagnosis, nor do I understand why they give such low success rates....I mean, doesn't unexplained mean there is nothing wrong with the couple?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Just shoot me...my clinic, using the calculator, says I have a 70% chance of needing more than one round and the estimated cost was $23k, per round. $7k less than the clinic actually quoted me, but damn.
> 
> It estimated that I would need $70k worth of IVF at this place. OMFG.

Do it again with another clinic...one with better success rates....Are you 'unexplained'?.....whatever that means....


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if you can just go to Canada and have a cycle done, how does it work, do you have to stay there for the whole time your being treated? So if it takes two weeks, you stay there for two weeks, or do you go back and forth?
> 
> 
> I have looked at a clinic in India....and they require 2 weeks....someone else thought it was the same in the UK....
> 
> I don't think we would do this for more than 1 cycle....and we would do it with ICSI....Success rates are higher with ICSI, even when there is no male factor infertility involved...
> 
> What I don't understand is the 'unexplained' infertility....I don't understand the diagnosis, nor do I understand why they give such low success rates....I mean, doesn't unexplained mean there is nothing wrong with the couple?Click to expand...

Personally, I felt it was more a matter of them not being able to find what was wrong. It doesn't mean that nothing is wrong. Everything that they are looking for seems fine. They just don't know what else to look for, because it hasn't been discovered yet. Just my take. I've been unexplained. . .twice. Well, maybe now it's more 'explained' just due to my age.


----------



## readyformore

I just checked it out for myself.

I'd have a 60% chance of needing more than 1 cycle. $24,000 for 2 cycles. 1 cycle was around $14,000. My insurance covers $15,000 of fertility treatments, so I cycle I guess.

My particular clinic wasn't even mentioned, so I just guessed.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Very cool find! My clinic is actually #19 for my age group which is 35. Their success rate seems to be 53%, not bad! The estimator figured it would cost about $12,800 for 1 cycle but I know they have cheaper rates than that. I really doubt I would ever need IVF since I get pregnant on my own but it's good to know.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I am unexplained as well; it just means that no one can figure out what the hell is wrong and how to treat it.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Dmom, have you ever been to someone else for a second opinion? Maybe a fresh set of eyes would help.


----------



## Indigo77

Mon_n_john said:


> I really doubt I would ever need IVF since I get pregnant on my own.


Good for you! :thumbup:

You should know, however, that women who are able to get pregnant on their own, but are unable to sustain the pregnancy, opt for IVF so that they can do PGD...(test fertilized eggs for chromosonal disorders and then transfer only the good eggs back into uterus)


----------



## Indigo77

Mon_n_john said:


> Dmom, have you ever been to someone else for a second opinion? Maybe a fresh set of eyes would help.

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:....DMom....Why didn't YOU think of that?.....:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


:winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot get over the price differences depending on what country your in, its crazy
> 
> I would have jumped on it much sooner if we had a plan like you are getting. I have been quoted from $20-$30k, lol. When I made the comment about deciding between IVF and DD's college education, the price is why. :wacko:Click to expand...

I honestly didn't realize the price difference...alot of the US ladies have insurance which TBH I have no clue about. In Canada our healthcare was covered and same here in Australia so I've always found the US healthcare a bit of a mystery with insurance coverage etc. $20-$30K is highway robbery..how can it be so cheap in one country and so expensive in another? Not right


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot get over the price differences depending on what country your in, its crazy
> 
> I would have jumped on it much sooner if we had a plan like you are getting. I have been quoted from $20-$30k, lol. When I made the comment about deciding between IVF and DD's college education, the price is why. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly didn't realize the price difference...alot of the US ladies have insurance which TBH I have no clue about. In Canada our healthcare was covered and same here in Australia so I've always found the US healthcare a bit of a mystery with insurance coverage etc. $20-$30K is highway robbery..how can it be so cheap in one country and so expensive in another? Not rightClick to expand...

I have insurance, but it only covers investigation for fertility treatments and some meds; IUI/IVF are completely out-of-pocket expenses. This is not unusual for a health policy here! :growlmad:


----------



## fsr

@Indigo Thanks for posting the links to our sites. It's great to hear that some of you find them useful. If you have any questions or comments, please let me know!

@ready The success rate data on our site comes from SART. If your clinic isn't listed that means that they don't report to SART. While submission *is* voluntary the vast majority of clinics opt in to this system. 

By federal law, all clinics are required to report to the CDC. You should be able to find the live birth rate for your clinic on their site. Unfortunately *this* site is not letting me post links but if you Google "CDC IVF Success Rates" it should be the first result.

If your clinic doesn't report to the CDC then you should definitely ask them why they don't comply with the 1992 Fertility Clinic Success Rates Certification Act.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks fsr...i am finding your sites quite useful....Well done!

I am wondering when the 2010 data will be available and how much the ivf success rates and the clinic rankings vary from year to year?


----------



## readyformore

It doesn't really matter if my clinic reports or not. 
It's literally the ONLY clinic that my insurance covers.
So. . . reports or not, I'm going with it and hoping for the best.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm glad yoru insurance at least offers some coverage for you. We get reimbursed for things like ultrasounds and minor blood tests but anything else is out of pocket. So expensive but so worth it!


----------



## amommy

My estimated cost if I do out of country 19,000, in country is 17,000, and they recommend I will need more than one cycle.. haha.. NEVER!


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> My estimated cost if I do out of country 19,000, in country is 17,000, and they recommend I will need more than one cycle.. haha.. NEVER!

Do you mind if I ask, why never?:flower:


----------



## amommy

dachund, because I will never have the kind of money.. Otherwise I would be glad to do it! 

You got a ++ opk? what is up with that? did you do an HPT?


----------



## dachsundmom

I wasn't sure if it was $ or IVF in general.:hugs:

HPT was negative. I am hoping the temp drop I had today means AF is OTW; I would have liked the drop to be below coverline, but at this point, I'll take anything, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

If I had to, I would pay as much as $12,000 for IVF, but that is a maximum. And for that price there better be a money guarantee program.


----------



## cebethel

Holy mother................ :dohh:


----------

